# Snowbear users: 82" on a full sized truck?



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

got a line on a used snowbear...Home depot model. seller says its 82". I suppose thats only 2" shorter than the 7 footers. just wondering if you think that's wide enough to clear the width of my truck when its angled. 

I know that most 1/2 ton trucks are fitted with a 7.5 foot plow....

what do you think?


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't think I'd want anything smaller than their 7'4" size for full size truck. Not enough coverage with the blade fully angled. The 82" is better suited to smaller trucks.


----------



## TerrForms (Dec 9, 2005)

*82" is a bit small*

I have an SB 50 (82") on my F150 4x4. With the plow angled it does clear the wheels.The problem is when you back up. I run into the the plowed snow. I was thinking of adding 4-6 inch wings. I just finished plowing 6" off a 1/2 mile road that is 25 ft. wide this morning. Bigger would be better.IMO.


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

It shouldn't be too much of an issue, but it will leave you in a narrow "lane" when backing up. A local dealership by my house uses your identical truck with a 6 1/2' fisher to plow the lot and has no issues. Actually I used to live next to a firestation that used that exact setup also-99 RC SB Ram with 6 1/2' fisher. You'll be fine.


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, I sent off an e-mail to snowbear asking them just how wide the plowing path of their plows are. (information that is missing from any of their marketing literature...all the big plow manufacturers do mention it on their "spec" pages). They replied that the path for their 84" plows is 76.5", and for the 88", its 80". 

the wheel width of my truck is 78". so I guess I need to go w/ the sb200 model, and cough up the extra dough. too bad Sam's doesn't carry it. they're price for the 7' is 200 bucks cheaper than anyone else's I've seen.


----------

